# make installworld is dying at bootpef



## semi-ambivalent (May 16, 2019)

I have just now run into something new. SVN'ed the sources for the recent -P10 upgrade on an 11.2 machine. Make and install of kernel went fine, buildworld, fine, but at installworld a lot of it runs but then dies at this:

```
===> libexec/bootpd/tools/bootpef (install)
install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555   bootpef /usr/sbin/bootpef
strip: creation of /usr/sbin/bootpef failed: Operation not permitted
install: strip command strip failed on /usr/sbin/bootpef
*** Error code 70
```
An `ls -lo /usr/sbin/boot*` shows this:

```
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  schg,uarch 15752 Jan  9 20:56 boot0cfg
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  schg,uarch 20008 Jan  9 20:56 bootparamd
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  uarch      46856 May 16 06:38 bootpef
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  schg,uarch 20392 Jan  9 20:55 bootptest
```
Well. This is a first for me. I'm running bootable ZFS root from the 11.2 install CD, is this a setup from that? I'll copy and chflags to move on but sure would be nice to know what' happened. And why, if no schg, can't this be replaced?


----------



## tingo (May 18, 2019)

And you haven't done something unusual, like mounting the root file system read only, or setting a securelevel(7)?


----------

